

Clojure dropped out of TIOBE - terranstyler

HN doesn&#x27;t allow the link directly (since it was already posted a year ago, of course with old data), so here it goes: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tiobe.com&#x2F;index.php&#x2F;content&#x2F;paperinfo&#x2F;tpci&#x2F;index.html<p>Explanations?
======
brudgers
Based on previous HN discussions it might be lumped under "Lisp" at #19.
Considering that Common Lisp, Emacs Lisp, and Scheme are listed separately at
41, 46, and 49; Clojure and/or Racket are about the only candidates left for
Lisp being in the top 20.

Not that I think any of it means anything, since it's hard to believe that
there's more Objective-C code than C# and Visual Basic combined.

